# Husqvarna 350BT won't stay running



## Jeepwm69 (Apr 7, 2020)

Have a Husky 350BT backpack blower I got about 4-5 years ago. Has worked great until I pulled it out last week.

Always use ethanol free gas, and it's never given me any problems. Probably doesn't have 20 hours of run time on it.

Fired up after a few pulls, and ran for about a minute, then died suddenly. Would not restart.

Took it and poured a little premix in the plug hole, fired up, ran for a few seconds, then died. Wouldn't restart.

Poured out gas, put in fresh premix, even thought gas smelled and looked fine. No change.

Figured it was the carb. Took it off, took it apart, blew it out, everything looked clean, put it back together. Same thing. 

Ordered a carb, put it on, fired right up, ran for a few seconds, then wouldn't start back, so no change.

Sometimes it won't start even putting gas in the plug hole, so either I'm flooding it, or I'm getting an intermittent spark issue. 

It seems to start, runs about 15 seconds, then won't do anything for a few minutes. I'm going to try a new spark plug next.

I see a lot of issues about this on Husky backpack blowers, but nobody has posted the solution/ what the problem was. 

Anyone have any ideas?


----------

